# Girls: is it weird to tell people you have cramps?



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

So firstly I texted someone who I'm not that close with that I won't be going to a party (even though she only said "let me know if ur going") that I wasn't going and I said it was bc I have bad cramps. Is that TMI (too much info) and socially unacceptable to talk about?


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

No quite a few women I've worked with have talked about cramps and much more intimate stuff. In fact one chick got me to go buy her sanitary towels.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

No, she will understand the pain


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Nope. If you were like "My blood flow is raging right now" then yeh weird. Menstruation isn't mystical though, I really doubt a girl who also vaginally bleeds once a month will get bothered by you saying you have cramps. No big deal at all.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Barette said:


> Nope. If you were like "My blood flow is raging right now" then yeh weird. Menstruation isn't mystical though, I really doubt a girl who also vaginally bleeds once a month will get bothered by you saying you have cramps. No big deal at all.


Lol, I'd definitely appreciate a text more that said "My blood flow is raging right now" than simply "I have period cramps."

I don't think it's weird. It's a natural occurrence, plus it's better that you give a reason rather than just saying you can't attend flat out (otherwise they may think you don't have a valid reason).


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

not really i wouldn't say it to someone i didn't know well specially if they were male but its not weird every girl suffers with painssssssssss in de womb so noone cares


----------



## stuckinarut (Feb 1, 2014)

Barette said:


> Nope. If you were like "My blood flow is raging right now" then yeh weird. Menstruation isn't mystical though, I really doubt a girl who also vaginally bleeds once a month will get bothered by you saying you have cramps. No big deal at all.


Oh dear that's where i've been going wrong lmao

I don't think it's tmi but then again i'm quite open and will talk about pretty much anything lol


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

You can tell me. I don't mind. I have 3 sisters. 
I don't know about other people.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I guess it's not weird but I wouldn't.


----------



## GhostWhisperer (Jan 24, 2014)

Having your period is totally normal to talk about. Every woman has one so she would not think of it as tmi.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

Definitely not weird to talk about it

I used to get embarrassed about periods and cramps. but I was also 14.


----------



## elitebutterfly (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't there's anything wrong with what you said...I mean you're both girls, she'll know what you're talking about. Heck I even tell my guy friends that sometimes lol.


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

It's weird to talk about if I don't know the person all that well. But if someone asks me why I'm cranky and it's cause of cramps I'll be honest about it.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Freiheit said:


> I guess it's not weird but I wouldn't.


Same.


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

nah, if they ask i will tell them.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Nah. I complain regularly of vaginal and abdominal discomfort during that time :b If people don't like it they can suck my left tit!


----------



## lawen (Feb 16, 2014)

i think its more ok to tell a girl about it, she will understand.
i usually dont tell anyone, letting people know that im on my period is embarrasing for me


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

No, it's the equivalent of saying you have a headache.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## dark (May 10, 2010)

It depends on the person you are talking to. If you are close to them you will know whether or not you can say something like to them. By social standards most would be grossed out by it as it isn't acceptable to talk about your period.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

For some reason when guys say it's too much information when all I've said is like.. 'I have period pains' (when it seems relevant as in there's physical signs because I'm in pain), it just makes me want to go into actual too much information...

What you texted should be fine in my opinion. I mean it's better than giving no reason surely... I don't know. I used to be really careful about talking about my period but as I got older I increasingly felt like... Why? lol.


----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

This is a matter of comfort level but I think it is common enough that most people don't think too much about it.


----------

